# Intel Gigabit LAN 80003ES2LAN does not install [Solved]

## MarcusXP

Hi,

I am a Gentoo noob (just started), and also I am the proud owner of a Tyan Thunder I5000PX (S5380), that has two Intel gigabit network cards onboard.

When I run "lspci", they show up as 80003ES2LAN, but I cannot get them working.

I've tried all the network cards in the kernel, under "1000mbps" menu, and they still don't show up.

Anyone knows what I need to enable in order to make them work ?

I looked on google before posting this thread, but I couldn't find anything helpful.. 

When I run "ifconfig" I have only "lo" there, no eth0 or eth1.

thanks a lot,Last edited by MarcusXP on Sun Aug 17, 2008 9:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## poly_poly-man

okay... two outputs needed.

First, output of "ifconfig -a" (without the quotes) please?

Second... "zcat /proc/config.gz | grep E1000" (without quotes)?

----------

## MarcusXP

1. running "ifconfig -a":

 sees eth2, eth3, lo and sit0 (why I don't have eth0 and eth1 ? is it because I had installed two other network cards before? if yes, can I rename eth2 and eth3 to eth0 and eth1 now ?)

2. running "zcat /proc/config.gz | grep E1000" gives me:

CONFIG_E1000=y

CONFIG_E1000_NAPI=y

CONFIG_E1000_DISABLE_PACKET_SPLIT=y

CONFIG_E1000E=y

CONFIG_E1000E_ENABLED=y

----------

## poly_poly-man

 *MarcusXP wrote:*   

> 1. running "ifconfig -a":
> 
>  sees eth2, eth3, lo and sit0 (why I don't have eth0 and eth1 ? is it because I had installed two other network cards before? if yes, can I rename eth2 and eth3 to eth0 and eth1 now ?)
> 
> 

 

rename using udev - I forget exactly how, but I have done it once before (look in the udev rules files in /etc somewhere)

Just provide correct configs for them in /etc/conf.d/net, then make a symlink from /etc/init.d/net.lo to /etc/init.d/net.eth2 and /etc/init.d/net.eth3 (or eth0 and eth2 if you get them renamed). Then, start using standard starting tecdhniques, and rc-update.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 2. running "zcat /proc/config.gz | grep E1000" gives me:
> 
> CONFIG_E1000=y
> ...

 

well, the drivers are correctly there.. it's just not set up... #1 confirms this.

----------

## MarcusXP

I thought they will show up right away after I select the right drivers in kernel and re-compile and then run ifconfig.. I didn't know about ifconfig -a  :Smile: 

thanks a lot for your help, I will try now.

I would need help for my other computer, I have a weak server using ASUS M2A-VM motherboard, Athlon64 x2 4200+ and 4GB ram..

Also I have problems with the network driver, it shows as RTL8111/8168B when I run lspci

I will run also "ifconfig -a" and "zcat /proc/config.gz | grep E1000", to see if the driver is installed but not configured, and then I will get back to you.

thank you,

----------

## poly_poly-man

the second step won't work for your other computer... that was a specific grep for the intel epro/1000 driver needed for this box.

Looks like the other one needs the r1000 driver - is that in kernel?

Try using ifconfig -a always - shows all interface that have hardware (set up or not)

----------

## MarcusXP

on the 2nd computer:

running "zcat /proc/config.gz | grep r1000" or "zcat /proc/config.gz | grep R1000" does not show anything

running "ifconfig -a" shows:

eth0 (which is a 100mbps network card, running)

eth1 (which is the 1000mbps onboard network card, unconfigured)

and lo

on the 1st computer:

- opened  "/etc/conf.d/net" file, and I have:

config_eth0 = ("dhcp" )

config_eth1 = ("dhcp" )

   - but nothing else

What else should I have here?

Also, in "etc/init.d/", I have "net.eth0" and "net.lo", but I don't have "net.eth1" or "net.eth2" or "net.eth3"... why ?

This is true for both computers.

----------

## MarcusXP

what exactly do I need to write in /etc/conf.d/net to have the network card showing in etc/init.d/, so I can start it ?

----------

## poly_poly-man

 *MarcusXP wrote:*   

> what exactly do I need to write in /etc/conf.d/net to have the network card showing in etc/init.d/, so I can start it ?

 

it's not automatic... if you have correct config (it looks like you do)... just make a symlink from net.lo to the others.

As for the second computer: find the right driver - not sure where...

You may want to close this when it's solved and open a new topic in K&H for the second box.

----------

## MarcusXP

ok let's focus on the first box..

I know it is a stupid question.. how do I create a simlink ?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## poly_poly-man

 *MarcusXP wrote:*   

> ok let's focus on the first box..
> 
> I know it is a stupid question.. how do I create a simlink ? 

 

ln -s /etc/init.d/net.lo /etc/init.d/net.eth2

ln is the link command, -s means symbolic link rather than hard link.

----------

## MarcusXP

I just created a hard link on the 2nd box, and then I ran /etc/init.d/net./eth1 start, and it took the IP automatically !

the problem is that I cannot ping yahoo or anything else  :Sad: 

----------

## poly_poly-man

 *MarcusXP wrote:*   

> I just created a hard link on the 2nd box, and then I ran /etc/init.d/net./eth1 start, and it took the IP automatically !
> 
> the problem is that I cannot ping yahoo or anything else 

 

interesting... it just worked?

make sure it's the right card....

btw, try pinging 64.233.187.99 from that box...

----------

## MarcusXP

I rebooted the box and I have ping to yahoo... whoowhooooooooooo !

Now I need to fix the first computer, my main.. it should be the same, just create simlinks to eth2 and eth3, and start them, right ?

----------

## poly_poly-man

 *MarcusXP wrote:*   

> I rebooted the box and I have ping to yahoo... whoowhooooooooooo !
> 
> Now I need to fix the first computer, my main.. it should be the same, just create simlinks to eth2 and eth3, and start them, right ?

 

yes... and use ln -s rather than just ln.

----------

## MarcusXP

hehe I just made eth2 working on my primary box !

And I have ping to yahoo from start, I didn't have to reboot  :Smile: 

Now I need to rename them, so they will be eth0 and eth1.. 

Next, I will remove all un-necessary drivers from kernel config -> drivers->network->1000mbps and recompile the kernel leaving only the necessary ones. I was so desperate, that I enabled all of them, to make it work  :Smile: 

----------

## MarcusXP

thanks a lot for your help, if you can help me to rename my network cards would be great, if not, I should close the thread because I got what I needed most anyways  :Smile: 

----------

## poly_poly-man

/etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules

----------

